#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rede com Lite beam e Air grid

## Rafa100

Boa noite Amigos! 

Estou com a seguinte situação em um Pop temos um Rocket com base station vinte e sete clientes conectados mais de algum tempo pra cá o ping está na casa dos 200 e o que me chamou a atenção e que todas as antenas dos Clientes estão na posição vertical isso pode ocasionar essa lentidão? Lembrando que as antenas são siso e o rocket mimo.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Mimo multi cliente é promessa futura do padrão N. Cliente siso é teoricamente 50% mais lento que cliente mimo se você não tem cliente mimo você não ganha nada com AP mimo.

To certo?

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## sphreak

Falta um pouco de conhecimento ai e estudo sobre os equipamentos que esta usando. Se você tem um POP padrão com Rocket +Basestation, deveria saber que está transmitindo tanto vertical quanto horizontal (dupla polarização). Então a antena cliente pode estar vertical ou horizontal... Tanto faz... 

Dito isso seu problema pode ser 1 milhão de coisas. Canal, alinhamento, cliente matando o POP, cabeamento infiltrado, etc, etc, etc, etc....

Comece bem: tire prints do problema e poste aqui bem como os rádios etc para análise

----------


## sphreak

> Mimo multi cliente é promessa futura do padrão N. Cliente siso é teoricamente 50% mais lento que cliente mimo se você não tem cliente mimo você não ganha nada com AP mimo.
> 
> To certo?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk


Cliente Siso tem modulação até MCS7 com throughput de até 150mbps sendo single input single output, ou seja, uma saida uma entrada 1X1.
Mimo permite modulação até MCS15 com throughput de ate 300mbps sendo multi input/output 2X2, 3X3, 4X4 etc...
Radios MiMO não são uma promessa de futuro. São realidade. Em tempos de upload alto e altas demandas de tráfego são necessários radios de maior poder de transferência. Inclusive há uma tendência até para APs domésticos MIMO. A linha AC da Ubiquiti não tem equipamentos SISO, pois até a Litebeam AC já é MIMO.

O ganho em AP MIMO vai muito além da velocidade de transferência entre dois equipamentos.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Radios MiMO não são uma promessa de futuro. São realidade


Parece que ele falava de MU-MIMO, mas não sei qual a relação disso com o assunto do tópico. Acho que nenhuma.

----------


## eduardomazolini

A relação é com ele afirmar que todos os clientes estão na vertical. Se alguns estivessem na horizontal o Mu mimo poderia atender simultânea os dá vertical e dá horizontal.
Minha pergunta:
Existe alguma vantagem de um AP mimo se todos os clientes são siso? Sem mu-mimo.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## Brendon

Se funcionava bem antes, e só agora tá dando problema, não acredito ser do equipamento. Todos os clientes estão dando o mesmo problema? Só tô querendo entender.

----------


## Rafa100

Bom dia Eduardo! 
Minha principal dúvida é saber se o Ap se comportaria melhor se por exemplo metade dos Clientes estivesse na horizontal e metade na vertical

----------


## hostjunior

21 clientes quantos megas cada? qual como ta o processamento desse rocket?

----------


## Rafa100

27 clientes vinte planos 1 mega 7 planos de 2

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Bom dia Eduardo! 
> Minha principal dúvida é saber se o Ap se comportaria melhor se por exemplo metade dos Clientes estivesse na horizontal e metade na vertical


Então eu penso que não. Sei que todo AP com bom processamento e boas antenas já são mimo. Mas acho que você não vai ter ganho o ganho do mimo usando só clientes siso.
Por que não usa nanobeam nos clientes próximos?
Se você usa mimo a velocidade é maior o cliente libera a antena antes pra dar a vez pro próximo.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## sphreak

> Então eu penso que não. Sei que todo AP com bom processamento e boas antenas já são mimo. Mas acho que você não vai ter ganho o ganho do mimo usando só clientes siso.
> Por que não usa nanobeam nos clientes próximos?
> Se você usa mimo a velocidade é maior o cliente libera a antena antes pra dar a vez pro próximo.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk





> Bom dia Eduardo! 
> Minha principal dúvida é saber se o Ap se comportaria melhor se por exemplo metade dos Clientes estivesse na horizontal e metade na vertical


Vocês estão discutindo o sexo dos anjos... MIMO nada tem a ver com polarização da antena! É óbvio que as BaseStations e outras antenas que trabalham em dupla polarização, óbviamente trabalham em conjunto com rádios MIMO, entretanto isso não é uma obrigatoriedade! Existem rádios MIMO (AP doméstico por exemplo) que trabalham com 2 ou 3 antenas todas em polarização vertical. 

Amigo @*Rafa100*, você utilizar a polarização vertical e horizontal do seu POP tem muito mais a ver com a resolução de problemas de interferência e uso do canal do que o tipo de throughput do rádio.

Exmplo: Você utiliza a frequência 5500mhz. Seu AP possui muitos clientes conectados. Em uma parte pequena do seu setor (poucos clientes) há interferência na mesma faixa. Veja que não estou falando de interferência no AP, mas em 1 ou poucos clientes. Uma das medidas possíveis a serem tomadas para contornar o problema seria mudar a polarização da antena.
Outro exemplo: Seu cliente está com problema mínimo de visada em elevação. Umas das medidas possíveis a serem tomadas é mudar a polarização da antena para horizontal, pois esta posição é levemente menos susceptível a problemas de visada em altura. Enquanto a polarização vertical é levemente menos susceptível a problemas de visada lateral.







Polarização é isso aqui e mais nada!!!

----------


## fhayashi

@*sphreak*,

Minha dúvida pode parecer ridícula, mas como nunca usei as SISO, não tenho idéia de como se comporta.

As MIMO, pelo que vejo, pelo menos as baratas 2x2, usam uma das chain polarizada verticalmente e a outra horizontalmente.

As SISO usam apenas uma chain? Digo, é como se fosse um único rádio? Aí usaria apenas uma polarização, ou seja quando se conecta em uma com dupla, ele "escolhe" a que está polarizada igual a dela? Por isso a dúvida entre posicionar as SISO na vertical ou horizontal?

----------


## eduardomazolini

@*fhayashi*,

O que eu to falando na verdade eu sei que é assim como já disse.
A questão de virar ou não a antena não vai proporcionar um loadbalance, só vai ajudar na questão de interferência mesmo.
Ele vai "escolher" um chain mas o outro vai ficar parado, pois só com MU-Mimo o outro poderia ser usado.



@sphareak,
Eu posso ter me expressado mal, mas quando eu deixo uma afirmação minha na duvida, com uma pergunta, é para que outro colega facilmente concorde e assim quem perguntou vai ter 2 respostas concordando, afinal a pessoa não me conhece pra saber que estou certo.
Ou alguém pode discordar sem precisar dizer que estou errado e ser ofensivo.

Quanto pergunta ser besta relaxa tem muita pergunta mal formulada sem ou duvida sobre um cenário mal isolado, ou que a pessoa não tem conceitos básicos para fazer a pergunta.

----------


## sphreak

> @*sphreak*,
> 
> Minha dúvida pode parecer ridícula, mas como nunca usei as SISO, não tenho idéia de como se comporta.
> 
> As MIMO, pelo que vejo, pelo menos as baratas 2x2, usam uma das chain polarizada verticalmente e a outra horizontalmente.
> 
> As SISO usam apenas uma chain? Digo, é como se fosse um único rádio? Aí usaria apenas uma polarização, ou seja quando se conecta em uma com dupla, ele "escolhe" a que está polarizada igual a dela? Por isso a dúvida entre posicionar as SISO na vertical ou horizontal?


SISO= single input single output... Traduzindo é um rádio com uma entrada uma saida... Ou seja a recepção e a transmissão são feitas por um único transceptor no equipamento (rádio)

MIMO= multi input multi output... Traduzindo é um rádio de multipla entrada multipla saida... Ou seja a recepção e a transmissão são feitas por transceptores diferentes no rádio... O que permite transmitir e receber ao mesmo tempo. Ao contrário de um rádio SISO onde a transcepção é feita por rajadas, ou seja os pacotes que estão em uma cadeia de transmissão/recepção tem de aguardar o próximo ciclo de comunicação. 

A maioria massiva de rádios MIMO são conectados em antenas que utilizam a dupla polarização como base de irradiação. Isso por uma questão muito básica de evitar a auto interferência e utilizar o espectro de maneira mais consciente. Mas não é regra! AP domestico MIMO (esses que prometem 300mbps) transmitem tudo em polarização vertical, tendo em vista que suas antenas são tipo omni simples. 
Quanto a sua ultima pergunta, um radio SISO conectado em um AP MIMO não escolhe a chain que está na mesma polarização. Isso ocorre porque coicidentemente a chain que teoricamente esta com melhor sinal é a que está na mesma polarização, tendo em vista que o descasamento de polarização atenua o sinal. Se você fizesse um teste com duas antenas, quando colocasse uma em polarização invertida, daria uma diferença entre 6 a 10dBm.

----------


## ijr

Faça instalações com polarização alternada, vai ajudar bastante.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Faça instalações com polarização alternada, vai ajudar bastante.


Por que?

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------

